# Please help with Cspire showcase!



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi there. I have had great success with this site as it has saved me from disaster several times. Let me start by saying I appreciate any and all help I may revieve. Thank you guys.

Here's the deal...

I was running Team Hacksungs CM9 build 15. Ran it for 6 mths. Using Devil Kernel. I got to messing with overclocking settings, voltages and such and the phone went haywire. It was bacically stuck on the "samsung" screen and wouldn't boot any further.

No big deal. I have been wanting to try Jelly Bean anyway. This was the push that I needed.

I gathered all the necessary files and went all the way to stock. It worked fine even though my phone now said "Verizon" on the boot screen. I then immediately flashed the Team Hacksung build 2 and rebooted. Now I was on ICS with the build 2. Keep in mind build 15 worked fairly well for 6mths.

I then flashed the JB rom that Faxman had posted. It worked!! Then the badnews.

Although everything worked, sms, internet, etc. I no longer had any data!! Service was sub par. I can make calls. Just no data. Only way to use internet or play store is via wifi, which seems to work flawlessly.

Now I'm perplexed. I am guessing modem/radio problems??

*Questions....*

*1. How do I change the radio and/or fix my data problem??*
*2. I'm lost and although I have tried many, I don't know what I'm doing apparently. Which files do I need for Jelly Bean roms?*
*3. How do I change over to the CM10 nightlies? I keep reading here how stable they are. Which files do I need?*

*Keep in mind this in on my CSpire Showcase.*

*Thank you!!!*


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

....


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Alway's feel free to contact or PM me anytime


----------



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

larryp1962.....

You my friend are a God-send. Thank you so much for taking the time to bail me out.........again!!.

I had the wrong radio, and also did not dial *228. Thanks to you it's better than it was before the problems. Thanks!!

If you're ever round' Mississippi way I'll buy you a steak.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh no problem my friend , always glad to help.

Oh by the way i live in Mississippi  Outside of Tupelo

RIB EYE ( Medium please) LOL


----------



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

Tupelo huh?

Not that far after all. I may try to get over that way sometime. Is the Outback there in Tupelo still pretty good? Lol

Thanks again.


----------

